# Building Dressage Arena.. Need your opinion



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

We are planning on building 12 additional stalls onto our barn and then a covered dressage arena next to it.

The barn will be 60x120 and then the dressage sized arena will be parallel so that that the front ends match up and the arena is 100 or so feet longer than the barn.

My question is... if a dressage arena is 66'x198' ft. Should I make my arena 80x200 or 72'x 220? I also have to allow 2ft for kick walls on both sides.

If I did 80x200 I would have 12 feet along the entire length of the arena for viewing space. 

Or I can have 20 ft of space at one end and a walk way along the length of the arena for a stand up gallery or maybe I can build small bleachers..


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the 12' along the entire length.


----------

